# PLAB



## kuchwa (Oct 20, 2007)

Salam,

I am planning to go to pakistan to do medicine from king edward or RMC.

I intend comming bach to the UK to work. I am wondering how diffifult is the plab at the moment and how difficult is it going to be in six years time. 

I am a british national.Am I likely to be allowed or given the chance to work in UK when I come back.#baffled 

Thanks,

Kuckwa,

A Level grades (UK): AAAAc in biology,chem, physics,maths and general studies.#grin 
IBCC equalent: 889/1100 #yes


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

you should do ur homework and find out what the deal is. 

i heard that even if ure a british national with the new regulations it is very difficult for any foreign-educated doctor to practice in uk. there is an alternative and that is you go to a country in the EU and work there for sometime before you can move to UK.

GMC | International Medical Graduates - important information

check out this website....

*Employment Prospects*

Employment prospects for International Medical Graduates' (IMGs) were significantly reduced following the Department of Health announcement on 7 March 2006. This is in addition to the on-going difficulties IMGs have reported in seeking employment.


----------



## dcrossroads (Oct 15, 2007)

well kuchwa ur scores sound good n looks like u gonna b a really serious med. student..neways as per the new rulings of the plab which i heard frm a lot of heart-broken rejected indians(they passed PLAB)...NHS gives preference to uk n EU graduated med. students than other cntries...probably US wd b much better n safer option 1st...
all d best!!


----------

